# Please Help Rocky!



## Haley (Dec 11, 2006)

RO member f_j brought this to my attention and asked me to post something here in case anyone would like to help. 

So, if you feel like giving and have a little to spare, this little boycould sure use a donation that would help pay for his operation. Imsure even a small donation would help. Please give!

Rocky is a 4 yr old Holland Lop who is in need of a hernia operationwhich is very costly. Click here for more info:http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5831488

Please help Rockyif youcan!:gifts::giftsmiley::santawink:


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 11, 2006)

Thank you for posting this! 

Rocky has been waiting a while for this surgery to be done and it ishas been a long road trying to raise the funds to do so. You see, wehave not had too many adoptions come inin the pastyearand the rescue has been at a standstill. Weraised $130 of it at a yardsale and than a very kind angel just donated$200 more so we are finally making some progress on raising the fundsfor him! He needs to have the surgery done by March at the very latestthe doctor says. 

Thank you to the person who donated $200 towards his surgery!:bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 13, 2006)

*LittleFurriesRescue wrote: *


> Thank you for posting this!
> 
> Rocky has been waiting a while for this surgery to be done and it ishas been a long road trying to raise the funds to do so. You see, wehave not had too many adoptions come inin the pastyearand the rescue has been at a standstill. Weraised $130 of it at a yardsale and than a very kind angel just donated$200 more so we are finally making some progress on raising the fundsfor him! He needs to have the surgery done by March at the very latestthe doctor says.
> 
> Thank you to the person who donated $200 towards his surgery!:bunnydance:


Aw, this makes me cry! :tears2:

Kudos to the angel!:bouquet:

(Any more out there?) :lookaround

:anyone:



sas :wiggle


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is the update on Rocky. He has gone back tothe vet this week, they are doing another ultrasound because they thinkthat the hernia might have gotten bigger which means that his surgerymight be pushed up to a sooner date  

I will get the vet info to post here if they allow us to have peoplecall in donations for this boy directly to them I don't see why theywouldn't though.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 14, 2006)

When do you get the update from the vet? Poor Rocky. 

sas


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 15, 2006)

He is going for another ultrasound on Tuesday,we also just found out he has coccidia and since the vet didn't checkfor that last time they think he has had it for a while, theypreviously thought it was the hernia making his bowels so loose, but hetested positive for coccidia


----------



## Haley (Dec 19, 2006)

Any news? Poor little man ray:


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 19, 2006)

His ultrasound came back, his hernia is getting bigger, the upped is surgery date to late January instead of March.


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2006)

Poor thing. Have you checked out this site:http://www.imom.org/I knowthey have a one-time grant for needy rescue orgs, but Im not sure ifthey support rabbits (or if its just for cats and dogs). It might beworth a shot though.


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh no! How close are you to reachingthe goal for the procedure?


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 21, 2006)

It is going to cost about $1200 we have raised$400 of this. We are setting up donations through the vet along withour paypal account, we have a paypal credit card which we have on fileat the vet office as well. The paypal ID isL[email protected].


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

I know that this is going to sound like a crazy idea - but hey - it is the Christmas season.

Is there some way that you could get a local newspaper to do a story onthis guy - maybe the needs of shelters/rescue organizations...and workwith the vet so that if they follow this story and list him in it - hewould donate some of his labor for free to help out with this?

Maybe you could sell a local newspaper on a 2 part series....one before he has his operation and then a follow-up afterwards?

Or even a tv news show? Maybe as a "human interest" type thing? They might get in donations or something?

Just a thought...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 21, 2006)

Another idea is to make up a little flyer abouthim and put it on clear jars w/ lids for donations and put it near thecash register at some stores? Even pennies would add up...

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Dec 22, 2006)

'Fraid Rocky's not 'dramatic' enough for a newsstory, at least not this time of year, although there are alwaysoutlets if you look hard enough and pitch long enough. 

IMOM is a great resource, I'll be updating more on that later, butthey're for immediate emergencies and not pre-existing conditions, so Idon't think that'll work. 

I've seen some pretty drastic stuff work, though-- somebodywith a petcamped out on a streetcorner armed withaprint out telling the sad tale,a reference letterfrom the vet (with a phone number people could call to confirm thestory),donation info via the vet, and a hat for smallchange. Worked wonders. And something like THAT, aunique angle/hook, might also inspire some press coverage.

(Not to say you should do that, just pointing outinventive examples). 

His name might work for him too, in light of the new Rocky movie. "Here's another little fighter... " 

Mind you, if the few hundredactive members on this board_each contributed just$1_, it would go a long waytowards helping this bunny. $2 would cover it. 

Hope it works out for the poor littleguy. 



sas


----------



## Hollie (Dec 23, 2006)

As a member of the media, I agree with Pipp withregards to the angle; you've got to think up something totally uniquein order to have a better change of getting it into the paper. Come upwith something that's unique, and that's really going to tug atpeople's heartstrings - sad as it may be, not everyone out there reallycares about animals, and rabbits aren't always held in as high a regardas, say, cats, dogs or horses. If you know anyone who happens to workin public relations, speak to them to try and get some ideas. 

If I had a cheque book I'd make a donation... do you think it's safe tosend money through the mail? I can't get PayPal to work with my cardover here, my bank blocks it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Haley (Dec 23, 2006)

Hollie, I wouldnt send $ in the mail..you could send a money order though. Im sure even a small donation would help.

ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm on my way over to paypal. It's Christmas Evetoday and I want to help out this little guy. I can't send much - but Iwill send some.

I'd like to toss out a challenge to those who have paypal....consider sending a $1 or more to help out this guy. 

Or maybe start collecting your spare change at the end of the day andsave it up to send a small donation. I bet if a few of us did thisbetween now and New Year's Day....we could really help his cause out.

I've been reading this thread and thinking, "What can I do?". _*Pipp's comment showed me what I can do!*_

Peg*


Pipp wrote: *


> Mind you, if the fewhundredactive members on this board _each contributedjust$1_, it would go a long way towards helping thisbunny. $2 would cover it.
> 
> Hope it works out for the poor littleguy.
> 
> sas


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 24, 2006)

I agree, Peg. I donated as well. I really hope that Rocky can be helped.

Jan


----------



## Eve (Dec 25, 2006)

Poor Rocky. ray:

I couldn't donate very much but I hope that little bit helps. 

Does anyone know how much is still needed to fund the operation?


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 26, 2006)

Do you guys remember Jacques, mytinylittle holland lop that died last July from fibrosarcoma?Rocky looks just like him...I hope so much that money can be raised tosave him...


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 26, 2006)

Happy Holidays Everyone!

We have been incredibly busy here and I apologize for the delay ingetting back to you. I just wanted to let you know that we have raised$400 for his surgery with another $800 to go. Thank you so much tothose of you wh have helped us raise this faster! 

My foster home asked that I not post the vets information on a messageboard because the last time we did that the vets office got someharrassing calls and it isn't really their job to collect donations forus and they aren't allowed to give information out. But if you wouldlike to make a donation to the vet directly please don't hesitate toemail me for that information. Also as I said before, they have ourpaypal credit card on file and our paypal email address or regularemail address for inquirey is[email protected].

Wishing you all a happy new year too!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 26, 2006)

*LittleFurriesRescue wrote:*


> My foster home asked that I not post the vets information ona message board because the last time we did that the vets office gotsome harrassing calls and it isn't really their job to collectdonations for us and they aren't allowed to give informationout.But if you would like to make a donation to the vetdirectly please don't hesitate to email me for that information.


What kind of harrassing calls would a vet get? That's odd. 

This is going to be a bit of a problem, I invited Stephanie here in thefirst place, but the policy of the board is going to be allowing postslike this only if the rescue is a registered charity or the donationsgoto a vet.

Something is going to have to be worked out. 

sas


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh the donations can go to a vet! I just need to be emailed for the vets information as opposed to posting it here.


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 28, 2006)

Okay I can post the vet info now, I wanted to make sure it was okay with my rescue partner and the vet office first: 

Animal and Bird Health Care Center
1785 SPRINGDALE RD

CHERRY HILL,NJ08003-2136

Phone: (856)751-2122
All donations should be applied to the account of *Deanna Matthews* 

Edited to add-You can call them with a credit card numberormail them a check, make sure to add a note saying that itis to be applied to the account of Deanna Matthews for Rocky or just toDeanna is fine too.

There has also been a new development. Rocky had bloodwork done todaybecause he has polyps on his kidneys


----------



## cheryl (Dec 28, 2006)

*LittleFurriesRescue wrote:*


> There has also been a new development. Rocky had bloodworkdone todaybecause he has polyps on his kidneys


Oh poor Rocky...he just doesn't need this at the moment! 

cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh no, poor Rocky. As if he didn't have enough problems. I'm praying really hard for him ray:ray:

Jan


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 1, 2007)

I hope this is okay to post here. If it is not, let me know and I will take it down.

I am a collector of toys. I mostly collect action figures. I sell somestuff on ebay. As much as I'd like to donate money to Rocky, Xmas wipedme out, as I'm sure it did to many of us. So I couldn't donate much. SoI decided to put up an action figure for Rocky. Ironically, it is for a"Rocky" action figure, from the Sylvester Stallone film.Alittle fighter for a little fighter. Sorry, that was corny. I paid $7 for it, and I've seen it go as high as$50 in the past few weeks,which isn't much, but it'ssomething.So I put up an auction for it. ALL of the moneyraised by the auction will go to Rocky. I put information about Rockyup on the page, along with a picture. I already talked totheLittle Furries Rescueabout it, and they are okaywith it. Here is a link to the auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;item=300064348371

Like I said, if this isn't okay to post here, just let me know and I will take it down.

So if you know anyone that is interested in action figure collecting, maybe you could tell them about the auction.

Happy New Year.

Thanks.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw, Clobb, what a sweet thing to do!!

:inlove:

Hopefully it will generate a pretty penny for Rocky, especially given the resurgence of interest with the new movie. 

I'mflat broke these days myself (too much time on bunnies,none on the book that's long overdue!), but I do have a stack of new,unopened CDsI candonatelocally, I'll makeup the descriptions, etc., butI'm absolutely terrible aboutmailing things, so forget my own auctions! I'llhave to look harder for a rescue who's willing to turn them intocash.

What a great example for others!! 

sas :hug:


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you so much Clobbersaurus! Please notethat it says we are closing on our web page but we won't be closeduntil we have adopted out the last bunny and we have about 20 in rescueright now. I have not been able to take their pictures because mycamera is being repaired


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 2, 2007)

It's no problem. I wish I could do more. Butdon't we all? There are a lot of people watching the auction, I justwish it would get some bids already so at least we'd know some moneywas coming.

Sorry to hear your rescue is closing. Hopefully the remaining buns can find good forever homes.


----------



## Haley (Jan 2, 2007)

This brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for being who you are! :hug2:


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jan 9, 2007)

If anyone was interested, the auctionIlistedraised $46. I'm going to round it off to an even $50.Which isn't a lot, but it's something. Hopefully a few people who sawit made a few donations. Just thought I would share. Hopefully he isdoing okay.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 9, 2007)

That is really good - well done, and thank you!

Any updates on Rocky?

Jan


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello everyone. Thank you so much Clobbersaurus!I told Clobbersaurus to go ahead and call that in to the vet to beapplied directly to his account. He is going in for surgery on February1st after he finishes a round of antibiotics. Please pray for ourRocky! If anyone would like to make a donation please feel free to usethe vet information that I already provided in this thread and make thedonation directly to the account. Or you can paypal a donation to[email protected]


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to donate $10 via paypal, but it would be from a New Zealand credit card. Would that create fees for you?


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Jan 10, 2007)

I am not sure how that would work Minilops, itmight be more beneficial for you to make a donation directly to the vetusing your credit card. 

Does anyone else here know? I believe that paypal always charges a small fee for using their service.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2007)

I donated to Rocky through Paypal on a UKaccount and everything was OK - and they didn't charge meeither. I don't know if it would be different from NewZealand, but if there were any problems, then I think that Paypal wouldlet you know and not debit your account.

I will be hoping and praying for Rocky on 1st Feb - poor little guy deserves some good luck!

Jan


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Feb 4, 2007)

Another Update on Rocky. It was fate that wegave him that name, because boy is he a fighter! Rocky started eatingand drinking on his own, but unfortunately he also started an upperrespritory infection. He is still fighting and seems happyand active despite this. If he doesn't improve within the next 24 hourshe will be going to stay at the vets to get some treatments and oxygen

We are trying to find ways to raise the funds for his growing vetbills. If anyone has an idea on how we can do that, I am ALL ears!

Thanks again for all your well wishes four our boy!


----------



## maomaochiu (Feb 16, 2007)

how is rocky now?


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Feb 17, 2007)

*maomaochiu wrote: *


> how is rocky now?


Updated with Rocky info just a few days ago.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18573&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=268973#p268973


----------



## karona (Feb 17, 2007)

That IMOM.org does do rabbits it right on thefirst page, there is a pic of a bun and it says Cadbery funded fr$.Looks kinda neat they are takeing applications.


----------

